# Error while emerging openvswitch 2.7.0

## ramuses

Hi guys,

I got this error while emerging openvswitch

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/work/openvswitch-2.7.0 ...

make -j2 

sed -f ./build-aux/extract-odp-netlink-h < datapath/linux/compat/include/linux/openvswitch.h > include/odp-netlink.h

PYTHONPATH=./python":"$PYTHONPATH PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=yes /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/work/openvswitch-2.7.0/build-aux/missing python ./ovsdb/ovsdb-idlc.in annotate ./vswitchd/vswitch.ovsschema ./lib/vswitch-idl.ann > lib/vswitch-idl.ovsidl.tmp && mv lib/vswitch-idl.ovsidl.tmp lib/vswitch-idl.ovsidl

PYTHONPATH=./python":"$PYTHONPATH PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=yes /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/work/openvswitch-2.7.0/build-aux/missing python ./ovsdb/ovsdb-idlc.in -C . annotate tests/idltest.ovsschema tests/idltest.ann > tests/idltest.ovsidl.tmp && \

mv tests/idltest.ovsidl.tmp tests/idltest.ovsidl

  File "./ovsdb/ovsdb-idlc.in", line 138

    #include "uuid.h"''' % {'prefix': prefix.upper()}

                       ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "./ovsdb/ovsdb-idlc.in", line 138

    #include "uuid.h"''' % {'prefix': prefix.upper()}

                       ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make: *** [Makefile:6181: lib/vswitch-idl.ovsidl] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [Makefile:6354: tests/idltest.ovsidl] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/work/openvswitch-2.7.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openvswitch-2.7.0/work/openvswitch-2.7.0'

```

my emerge --info output:

```

# emerge --info openvswitch

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.34-gentoo-KVM x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-KVM-x86_64-QEMU_Virtual_CPU_version_-cpu64-rhel6-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     1919772 total,   1588340 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 03 Jul 2017 08:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --exclude-form=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-form=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session ssl tcpd unicode vim-syntax xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa qxl cirrus" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

Is there anyone had seen this error?   How to solve this issue...

----------

## fturco

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596206

----------

## ramuses

 *fturco wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596206

 

Many thanks, I'll try.

----------

